# كتب عن الماء مصادره وخصائصه



## احمد عراقي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..اخواني ابحث عن كتب عن الماء مصادره وخصائصه وكذلك عن الصرف الصحي . اي كتب ومصادر ذات قيمة عن تقييم خدمات الماء والصرف الصحي او استبيان عن الخدمة المقدمة اكون شاكرا لكم والله يوفقكم لكل خير ...


----------

